# Can you please ID this pest?



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

Hi Everyone, Glad to be here! At night, I notice these black bugs flying all over close to the ceiling in the same room as where I grow my microgreens. I'm in the northeast. At first, I thought they were attracted to the grow lights and they managed to get though the window screens some how, but I've since closed my windows I'm starting to think they're burrowed in the microgreen soil (cococoir) during the day but how did they get there? During the day, I don't see them. Only until I water microgreens at night (10-11pm) and then they appear out of no where flying near the ceiling and closer to ambient light. (When I water them during the day, I don't see the bugs.) They're easy to catch; I just raise a paper towel to the ceiling or wall where they like to rest and pinch into them...but they're tough and very hard to crush and kill. (I hate killing anything, but I was freaking-out a bit!) The first night, I must have caught 30 of them! They second night, I caught like 15 of them. They just kept appearing out of no where. So I brought my microgreens outside to see if the situation starts to improve. My question is, does anyone know what type of bug this is so I have a chance at knowing where they're coming from and how they got in the house? It seems to be a black beetle but I'm not sure- they have the ridges in the wing area. They're shiny and only like a 3/16 to a 1/4 inch long and a 1/16 of an inch wide. From a distance, in the paper towel, they look like mouse droppings. If I knew what they were, I could start to learn how to get rid of them and continue to grow my microgreens. Maybe the cause is one particular microgreen I'm growing which is sunflower, pea, curled cress and cilantro-- if that matters. Thanks so much!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You'd have to look thru a photo display of beetles in your area.


They look a little like the rice weevils that fly in the car window here, in scores, but, they have a long nose. I swear they're going to kill me while driving, since I swat at them.:smile:



Do you have any crops near you? It should be an easy matter to examine your microgreens and the cococoir. Did you buy something recently? A plant or a fiber?


There's also heat that's risen at the ceiling.



If it makes you feel better, I've never seen baby cockroaches flying around in groups near a light & I've lived in a lot of tropical places.


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for your reply! I looked at pictures of the rice weevils. The ones I'm seeing are black and shiny and no big nose. Is it safe to say that only beetles have those vertical ridges in the wing area? I didn't buy any new plant and there's no crops around where I live. I did examine the soil during the day and didn't find much. Why at night when I lift the tray to bottom water do I suddenly find them flying just below the ceiling? I don't see them leaving the tray area, unless they're fast. I've been growing microgreens for about 6 months so I never went though a warm period before. (I'm in NJ.) 

Anyway, all of the microgreens are outside so this evening, I'm planning on seeing some stragglers in the house but not many. Unless the microgreens have nothing to do with it. Could it be possible eggs were in the cococoir brick when I purchased it? Or maybe one bug made it's way in and laid eggs in one of my microgreens? But then again, I grow my greens for 10-14 days and then dispose of the used coir, wash the trays, store the trays for a while, and the re-use them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe this one.


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe this one.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Yj_EwH-EL8k


Yes. I saw that video earlier today... this thing looks huge. Thanks. I've been looking all day for an answer. It looks like it but the ones I'm seeing are all less than a quarter of an inch long, more slender, and flying. Thanks! Unless they're babies.


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

I'm happy to report. After taking the microgreens outside, tonight I only saw one straggler in the house. Until I know further, I'm assuming they're burrowed into the microgreen (coco coir) soil feeding on roots or mold/fungus or whatever and when I watered them, they get disturbed and fly all over. I'm just guessing. EDIT: But how did these bugs get into the house? This is the stuff I grow my microgreens in: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ATSXMSY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

I slowly re-introduced my microgreens to the indoors and the insects came back.. same insects. Not the same plants but brand new just started plants in washed trays with fresh coco coir. Also noticing tiny little gnats some of which are barely visible. Maybe they're attracted to the specific lights but how are they getting past my screen windows? The the only baby plant I have is Cilantro and the rest (another cilantro and green pea) are in germination... still under the soil. Anyway, just wanted to follow up. I may have to keep everything outside until fall ... germinating plants as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found a lot of info while searching beetles in cococoir. I guess it comes in the organic stuff. There are even beneficial predators you can buy to kill the beetles and fungus gnats, although the latter doesn't seem to harm. It's mostly hydroponic marijuana growers writing, but, you might find some interesting stuff.


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I found a lot of info while searching beetles in cococoir. I guess it comes in the organic stuff. There are even beneficial predators you can buy to kill the beetles and fungus gnats, although the latter doesn't seem to harm. It's mostly hydroponic marijuana growers writing, but, you might find some interesting stuff.



Thanks. You mean, the beetles or larvae is already in the coir when you buy it, even though it comes in a tight brick? I searched and couldn't find much on this but found discussion on thrips and aphids which look nothing like these beetles (if they are beetles).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Possibly, eggs in the cococoir.


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

Wow. Thanks. Maybe I'll switch to potting soil and perlite, and if the issue goes away, then I'll know it was the coco coir. Thanks again!


----------



## JohnSeeley (May 31, 2020)

Just to follow up on this. These bugs were attracted to my grow lights which were located near windows and were on a few hours after sundown which was definitely an attraction to these bugs to somehow get inside. I still don't know how they made it through closed windows or open windows with screens. 

I realized this when I left a light on in my shed and those same beetles were all over the place. Not at first, but it took time for them to accumulate. I moved my microgreens setup to another room without windows and the issue is resolved. This was some time ago, but I wanted to mention it here.

Had nothing to do with the coco coir or any soil I was using, or the seed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't remember if this was mentioned previously, but, there is special screening for tiny bugs.


vhttps://www.homedepot.com/p/Saint-Gobain-ADFORS-36-in-x-25-ft-Charcoal-Fiberglass-Small-Insect-Window-Screen-FCS10393-M/203063652


----------

